# Cyber-Mobbing: Jedes fünfte Kind wird von Mitschülern im Netz gemobbt



## sascha (16 Mai 2013)

*Cyber-Mobbing auf dem Vormarsch: Jedes fünfte Kind im Alter von 14 bis 15 Jahren wird im Internet von Mitschülern beleidigt, gedemütigt oder sogar bedroht. Das ist das Ergebnis einer neuen repräsentativen Umfrage. Mindestens ebenso dramatisch: Lehrer und Eltern können den Opfern oft nicht helfen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...ind-wird-von-mitschulern-im-netz-gemobbt-7660


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2013)

Tatort Facebook > http://www.ksta.de/digital/studie-cybermobbing-tatort-facebook,15938568,22787474.html


> 17 Prozent der knapp 7000 befragten Schüler sind der Studie zufolge bereits Opfer von Cybermobbing geworden, während sich 19 Prozent als Täter bekennen. Die häufigsten Formen des Mobbings sind Beleidigungen, das Verbreiten von Gerüchten und Verleumdungen. Der zentrale Tatort dafür sind soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook.


Leider ist sehr vielen  Jugendlichen ( und auch  den Eltern  ) nicht bewußt, wie gefährlich die Preisgabe und Veröffentlichung ( denn das geschieht im Grunde) persönlicher Daten ist.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Jeder-sechste-Schueler-Opfer-von-Cybermobbing-1865093.html


> Auch Eltern müssten gezielter informiert und eingebunden werden. Denn: "Bei Eltern, die ihre Kinder intensiver in ihrem Internetkonsum begleiten, sind weniger Cybermobbingfälle zu beobachten." Nur eine Minderheit der Väter und Mütter kontrolliere aber Internetnutzung ihrer Kinder und fühle sich hier kompetent, sagte K.. Freunde und Eltern sind für Schüler die wichtigsten Helfer nach Attacken im Netz. Nur wenige melden Vorfälle an die Betreiber der Plattformen.


----------



## sasson307 (2 August 2013)

> Nur wenige melden Vorfälle an die Betreiber der Plattformen


Was aber ist, wenn man es meldet, und der Betreiber einer Plattform Nichts dagegen unternimmt?


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2013)

Dann hat mans wenigstens versucht. Die meisten Betreiber nehmen sich den Beschwerden zeitnah an und reagieren entsprechend in eigenem Interesse.


----------



## Nicola (27 November 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wie Ihr sicher selber schon mitbekommen habt wird Cybermobbing ein immer größeres Thema bei deutschen Jugendlichen. Leider gibt es kaum Studien, welche sich damit beschäftigen, was für Auswirkungen dies auf die betroffenen Jugendliche hat. 
Ich führe im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit hierzu eine Studie bei 14 - bis 19 - jährigen Jugendlichen durch. 
Es ist nicht notwendig, dass man Erfahrungen mit Cybermobbing hat, um dem Fragebogen auszufüllen.


https://www.soscisurvey.de/BAcybermobbing/


Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn du mich bei dieser Studie unterstützen würdest indem du teilnimmst. 
Der Fragebogen ist natürlich vollkommen anonym und dauert etwa 7 Minuten!Besonders toll wäre es natürlich, wenn du den Link an deine Freunde und Klassenkameraden weiterleiten würdest 
Vielen Dank im voraus 
Nicky


----------



## uncle-bill (1 Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte lieber EINEN Freund im RL als 1000 auf Facebook.


----------

